# DOS Spiele Problem



## Jan565 (19. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin mal wieder am DOS Spiele Zocken. Unter anderem halt das Spiel Hexen von 1997 was heute leider nur mit hilfe von DOSbox oder D-Fend Reloaded läuft. 

Jetzt frage ich mich halt wie ich das besagt Spiel in einer besseren Grafik hin bekomme, denn ich habe schon versucht Doomsday zu benutzen und es funktioniert einfach nicht. Ist immer noch genauso Verpixelt wie vorher. Würde das Spiel gerne auf dem PC Spielen, weil ich für den N64 leider keine Memory Card mehr habe. 

Außerdem kann ich in dem Spiel die Maus nicht benutzen, wie es eigentlich in dem Spiel der Fall sein sollte. 

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Lösung.


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. September 2012)

also dass die Maus unter DosBox nicht funktioniert hatte ich bisher nicht. Die Readme.txt hilft: Wenn die Maus vom Spiel nicht entdeckt wird, Ctrl (strg) F10 drücken, dann müsste dies klappen

Was die Grafik anbelangt, so ist es möglich dass dies nur unter Windows möglich ist, etwa wenn das Spiel eine frühe Form von DirectX (wenn, dann wohl 3.0) unterstützt und diese für bessere Grafik voraussetzt. Schon versucht die Setup Datei zu starten? Eventuell gibt es da die nötige Einstellung


----------



## TempestX1 (20. September 2012)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Was die Grafik anbelangt, so ist es möglich dass dies nur unter Windows möglich ist,


Quatsch. Das geht auch mit Linux und OS X.


> etwa wenn das Spiel eine frühe Form von DirectX (wenn, dann wohl 3.0) unterstützt


Doomsday benutzt OpenGL. Wer will schon DirectX benutzen? Außerdem 1994 und DirectX?

Du wirst hier fündig
http://dengine.net/ - dort werden auch Texturpakete angeboten. Gegen die verpixelten Models wird das aber nicht viel helfen, sind (meist) nur Leveltexturen.

//Edit : Im dortigen Forum findest du auch Models zum Download.




Jan565 schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich in dem Spiel die Maus nicht benutzen, wie es eigentlich in dem Spiel der Fall sein sollte.


Bei Doom Engine Spiele gibt es keinen (offiziellen) Maus Support. Die Spiele hat man früher mit der Tastatur gezoggt ohne Maus, da die Grafik keine richtigen Höhen darstellen und das damals nicht üblich war (da gab es nur links oder rechts - aber hoch oder runter konnte man mit der Maus nicht zielen).
Über Doomsday solltes du aber im Menü die Maus in den Einstellungen aktivieren können.


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. September 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Quatsch. Das geht auch mit Linux und OS X.
> 
> Doomsday benutzt OpenGL.


Das bezog sich rein auf HEXEN, welches 97 95 (my bad, 97 war Hexen II, jener setzte btw 3dfx Glide voaus) erschienen ist.



> Wer will schon DirectX benutzen?


 
Als DirectX rauskam, schwenkten die meisten Spieleentwickler auf diese API noch nicht um, das stimmt. Erst als DirectX 3 1996 rauskam ging es plötzlich ganz schnell. Zuvor wurden quasi von jedem Hersteller eigene APIs angeboten (OpenGL war anfangs rein auf CAD und ähnlich professionelle Programme ausgerichtet), so dass einige frühe 3D Spiele nicht auf allen Grafikkarten jener Ära liefen. Nur 3Dfx blieb bei einer eigenen API, einer relativ stark vereinfachte und entschlackte Version von OpenGL namens Glide. Dies war anfangs sein Erfolgsrezept, weil Glide DirectX 3 meilenweit überlegen war. Aber je mehr DirectX sich verbesserte, umso weniger machte deren API Sinn - keine 32 bit Farbtiefe (wobei deren 24bit genau so gut war, die 32bit konnte man damals eh nicht ausloten), kein Hardware T&L (Vorläufer der Shader) und die lange Zeit gültige Restriktion der Auflösung auf 640x480 ließ die Spieler nach Alternativen suchen, zumal 3Dfx nicht gerade billig war, eine 2D Karte Voraussetzte und langsam auch bei der Geschwindigkeit vom Thron gestürzt wurde. Und wozu das führte, wissen wir ja heute.



> Außerdem 1994 und DirectX?



DirectX 1 kam Ende 1994 raus (als beta zu Win 95), das passende SDK aber erst ein knappes Jahr später, ende September 1995. Ein Jahr später war man schon bei DirectX 3.


----------

